# What should I get???



## JoePasta (Oct 18, 2008)

I am new in here and I am stuck between the Rustler and Slayer. I had a rusty about 6 years ago. Know I see they have the waterproof electronics, brushless motors for them. The Slayer I see is bigger with the waterproof electronics. Which is a better basher??? Just in grass and dirt stuff like that. Any help would be great thanks


:wave:
Joe


----------



## Slash (Apr 23, 2009)

Do want nitro or electric? Slayer's nitro,rustlers electric. If your like the slayer but want electric get a slash.:thumbsup:


----------



## JoePasta (Oct 18, 2008)

Yea slash was what I ment. And yes electric.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Just to through in my two cents, I would say go with the Slash. Those things are so popular right now you can find them and parts for them everywhere. If you decide you want to race, their are a lot of tracks running a class for them, either stock or open. I have one and put a Novak Havoc 8.5 brushless system in it and have a great time tearing up the back yard with it.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## jozimoto (May 2, 2003)

The brushless version of the Rustler could be an option. The Slayer is a very cool looking vehicle especially with a set of beadkocks on it.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Shouldnt even give it a second thought. SLASH all the way!!!


----------



## Slash (Apr 23, 2009)

Definatly a slash. Throw a brushless in it and tear it up.


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

I dont know....I have 1 slash and 5 rustlers. If your going to race and want control so Slash. If you want to backyard brawl go Rustler.


----------



## herman2 (May 19, 2009)

I love mu Losi mini slider and am looking for another rc electric that is as fast as it. Any suggestions? I could buy another slider, but want soething that looks a little different. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

Check out the new 1/16 scale by traxxas.:thumbsup: They are some mean little critters!
http://www.traxxas.com/products/trx_electric.htm


----------



## herman2 (May 19, 2009)

COOL! thanks a lot. ....and today, I had withdrawl symptoms so I went out and bought the Brushless Erevo by Traxxas!!!...It cost me $980 canadian!! and with the lipo and charger and wires I spent $1500. My wife is going to kill me!!,,,but I couldn't help it! The guy at the store said that I don't need to change the gears cause the speed will be fast enough for me running with 2 lipo battery's. I hope I don't burn it out. Anyone have any idea what the run time on this rc is? and with Lipo, will the car shut off automatically when its amperage is too low? I have this on my rustler and I don't like it too much. I was just wondering if anyone knows as I don't see it in the specs on Traxxas site. Also, would this rc I bought be faster than Rustler? God I hope I don't crash it on the first field run


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

herman2 said:


> COOL! thanks a lot. ....and today, I had withdrawl symptoms so I went out and bought the Brushless Erevo by Traxxas!!!...It cost me $980 canadian!! and with the lipo and charger and wires I spent $1500. My wife is going to kill me!!,,,but I couldn't help it! The guy at the store said that I don't need to change the gears cause the speed will be fast enough for me running with 2 lipo battery's. I hope I don't burn it out. Anyone have any idea what the run time on this rc is? and with Lipo, will the car shut off automatically when its amperage is too low? I have this on my rustler and I don't like it too much. I was just wondering if anyone knows as I don't see it in the specs on Traxxas site. Also, would this rc I bought be faster than Rustler? God I hope I don't crash it on the first field run


what lipos did you get? And are you talking about if its faster right out of the box than the rustler?
This one will eat its lunch I could have sold it to you. LOL


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

The rustler says 70+ on the box. The erevo says 65. I know of some people on the traxxass forums that do over 80


----------



## herman2 (May 19, 2009)

I'm not sure of the lipo name but they say 5000 mh. I would assume that the lipo will make the rc go faster? or does it merely mean the lipo batt will last longer?. I haven't made any upgrades as I think it will be fast enough for me as I don't race anywhere except in the school yard and football fields....Im still a bit new at this....I love your cool rc and I assume its custom built?


----------



## herman2 (May 19, 2009)

is that a rollover bar i see on the back? Do you keep it on perm. or do you take it off? I flipped my Rustler twice so I was thinking of getting one put on, but since I race in the grass, I wondered if I need to take it off for grassy roads?


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

The lipo will give you more power and speed and longer run time. You will need a Wheely bar.


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

All the parts are from FLM. They are a good place for upgrads.
http://fastlanemachine.com/PublicPortal/ElectricProducts/Rustler/tabid/58/Default.aspx
Also RPM is also a good upgrade mfg too.
http://www.rpmrcproducts.com/products/traxxas/index.htm
You cant go wrong with either If you have parts giving out on you


----------



## JoePasta (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for the imput. Rusty it will be. Next question is the brushless Rusty waterproof also????


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

JoePasta said:


> Thanks for the imput. Rusty it will be. Next question is the brushless Rusty waterproof also????


I dont think so but you can get the waterproof boxes for your electrics. Yhe motor is water resistant...not proof


----------



## herman2 (May 19, 2009)

rustytraxx said:


> The lipo will give you more power and speed and longer run time. You will need a Wheely bar.


YA!..I found out the hard way when my Rustler and Erevo flipped over on the gravel rd and now I have scratches!. I flipped my new RC toys so many times this weekend and I am proud to report I didn't even break anything yet! (this time.LOL)...My LIPO battery'sis so powerful. I can't believe it!!!!..The Erevo doesn't have automatic switch off for the Lipo's like the Rustler does////Can you really damage the Lipo's if you run them too low? or is this just media hype?


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

herman2 said:


> YA!..I found out the hard way when my Rustler and Erevo flipped over on the gravel rd and now I have scratches!. I flipped my new RC toys so many times this weekend and I am proud to report I didn't even break anything yet! (this time.LOL)...My LIPO battery'sis so powerful. I can't believe it!!!!..The Erevo doesn't have automatic switch off for the Lipo's like the Rustler does////Can you really damage the Lipo's if you run them too low? or is this just media hype?


 You need a lvc once you run it down far enough *poof* there goes your money.


----------

